# My OLL algorithms



## Username (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi! I'm making a video series showing how I fingertrick my OLL algorithms. An example of a video can be found here.

I haven't made all videos yet, but I'm planning on finishing the set within 2-3 weeks. After that, I will do PLL

This has already helped a few people, and I hope it will help as many people as possible

The playlist where I will be adding the videos is here, you can also subscribe to my Youtube channel to be notified of new videos.

Also, make sure to comment any better algs you have for any case, it helps me a lot!

Thanks if you read through and/or watch the vids!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 13, 2013)

Is it possible for you to do it fast after you do it slowly? Just so we see what it looks like when performed quickly? Cuz it looks cool fast.


----------



## Username (Aug 13, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Is it possible for you to do it fast after you do it slowly? Just so we see what it looks like when performed quickly? Cuz it looks cool fast.



I do every alg 4 times slow, and 1 time fast in the end


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 13, 2013)

Subscribed!  I'm currently at about 45 OLLs, but some of mine are SOOOOO slow, looking forward to the rest of the series, thanks.


----------



## Username (Aug 13, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Subscribed!  I'm currently at about 45 OLLs, but some of mine are SOOOOO slow, looking forward to the rest of the series, thanks.



Thanks! There should be some out tomorrow


----------



## Username (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm uploading a bunch right now. I will not fill up sub-boxes, so check out the playlist to find the videos!


----------



## Username (Aug 14, 2013)

I have now finished uploading what will be uploaded today. So far 28 OLL's are up! Check the playlist!


----------

